# Shocked



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been having treatment including compression bandages fro an Ulcer on my right leg for the last 5 months, as it had not seemed to be healing I was referred to the hospital to be seen by the dermatologist.

Today was the appointment for the dermatologist and he took a quick look and said we need to arrange for an urgent biopsy, within the hour I was call in for the biopsy and this was done quickly, the doctor doing the biopsy then informed me he was 99% sure I have Squamous cell carcinoma Skin Cancer 8O  :evil: :twisted: :x 8O 

This is the biggest shock I have had for a while and what a christmas present to get :? 

I will get the results of the biopsy within 4 weeks he said just to confirm which Cancer it is and what surgery I will need to have it removed  

I thought I would share this as I am shocked and bemused.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


Just goes to show that it is best to see a specialist as soon as possible.





norm


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Not great news - 5 months seems long time without improvement before being referred for specialist diagnosis. Hopefully now your full diagnosis and subsequent treatment will be simple, straightforward and fast. Good luck and best wishes for a full and speedy recovery, Michelle.


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that - must have been a helluva shock to your system.

Now it's been identified I'm sure the medical chaps will move swiftly to fix everything.

Take care.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Bad news..... Hope all goes well for you..

You are now the third person I know (sort of) in as many weeks that have some sort of skin cancer... A friend and an Uncle just had similar issues...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats a shock Tony,

hope the treatment works swiftly and lets you get out and about in mh.
Best wishes

Dave p


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that Tony


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Bad luck Tony  

5 months seems a long time before getting a diagnosis,on a more positive note the treatment for skin cancer does have a very high success rate


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Tony and Lois,
what a shock, you obviously had no idea it was anything but an ulcer. Now you have been (more or less) diagnosed things should move quickly. 
All my best wishes,
lala


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the way that you found out - less than ideal to say the least!

BUT the "good" news (if it can be called that) is that skin cancer statistics are good with greater than 90% remaining clear after 5 years.

I know as I have been down that route with the more invasive malignant melanoma option five years ago. The aftercare at our hosital has been excellent with 3 monthly checkups until this week when I have been discharged as there is no further evidence - so hopefully in 5 years time you will be in that position.

I went to the GP two YEARS before to have it checked and was assured it was OK, went back 2 years later, was advised to have the mole removed, did so and heard nothing for 4 weeks then all hell let loose with letters, phone calls, referrals and then further surgery with radioactive tracers to locate the lymph node for it's removal. All in the space of 14 days from the first notification that "Houston, we have a problem" 8O .

Then aftercare started and has continued until this week! 

As regards treatment etc. I found this page to be very informative;

http://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/Squamous-Cell-Carcinoma-of-Skin.htm

but I am sure you will get lots of help and assistance from the "plastics" unit of the hospital.

Good luck - we all hope that after an initial shock everything proceeds smoothly and quickly.

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh Tony,

That is a shock. Pity your GP didn't refer u earlier. Hope they get on with sorting it soon for you.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Tony, sorry to hear your news. On the upside, at least you know what the problem is now and they can get on with sorting it out. 

Who knows, you might even be able to sleep in the not too distant future!

All the best.

Viv


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, Tony. I can only imagine how shocked and horrified you must feel.

Very best of luck with the treatment - as many have said above, the success rate for this is very high, so hang on to that thought.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news.
Now you have a definitive diagnosis things should start to move PDQ as cancer waiting time targets are for treatment to start no more than 6 weeks from diagnosis.
Rob was diagnosed with a basal cell carcinoma on the forehead a few years ago which was removed under local anaesthetic in the plastic surgery unit of our local hospital.
He has had no further problems although he is now always careful to wear some sort of hat in sunny weather!

Hopefully your treatment will be straightforward.

Marion


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news, Tony.

Annie's been there, and had to have invasive surgery - fortunately, all cleared up. So the prognosis is probably good.

Our fingers are crossed for you.

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Tony/Lois

Oh no that's awful hope its not too painful. Get well soon it sounds like it has been going on a long time. 

Regards

Greenie n Drew


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Tony, sorry to hear that. Must be very stressful to have to wait for treatment. I hope all goes well. 

Cheers,

SD


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news. The NHS were fantastic with sorting out my prostate cancer, so I am sure they will soon have you back on the road to recovery.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Tony Iv been so full of my good news I hadn't seen this babe.
Darling Tony I know how shocked you must be but it seems like it will all be good news when they have treated you properly.
We know how you have been suffering with this leg for so long so at least they have the answers now.
Cheer up and keep us informed xxx :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tony*

Tony

Wishing you well with this and the treatment etc.

Russell


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your scary diagnosis Tony. Horrible to hear the word 'Cancer' no matter what kind. Makes it hard to concentrate on the rest of what the doctors say after that.

I hope that you will be as lucky as so many others with this type of skin cancer, it responds well and rarely causes huge problems, no cancer is nice, but if you had to choose, this might be the one to take. 

Good luck with it all, thanks for posting, it might prompt somebody else to get themselves checked out. 

Ca


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Tony

I am sorry to hear your news. What a shock. At least they have now got to the bottom of all your problems. I hope that you will respond well to whatever treatment they give you.

Best wishes

Sharon


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Very sorry to hear you've had such a shock, Tony. I'm sure you'll be all sorted ASAP now you've got the diagnosis but can imagine that your mind will be running riot, just now.
Take care

-H


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Finger & toes all crossed for you Tony that all is soon better

Love to Zeus


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Tony*, I can't add much to what has already been posted, other than to keep your pecker up pal, and as with Viv , maybe they'll be some sleepful nights once this is eventually sorted out for you.

Stay on top if you can mate. :thumbleft:

Kindest regards,

Jock.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Shocks like this are awful especially when you go and the C word is mentioned, for many it is their worse fear. 

From what others have said all will come good and you will look back in a few months and everything will be over and things will be back to normal. 

The next few weeks getting your head around it and the waiting will probably be the worst time, once things start to move time will fly and it will all be over in no time. 

Good luck with it all

Mandy


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Tony,

Really sorry to hear this news. I just hope you can stay positive about it as this is the best way to tackle these problems.

All the best mate, see you on EB's

Best regards

Chris


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

May I add my good wishes to this thread. I can only imagine what a shock it must have been to receive that news. Will be thinking of you.


----------

